# Cat D-9 hour clock



## James k (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a Cat D-9 working on my land right now. The operator said the hour clock only runs when the machine is moving. I haven't been able to find any info online about it. He sits idling for long periods and I was wondering if I'm paying for that time while the machine is doing nothing? Sat for 1 hour yesterday idling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm safe to say that the hourmeter is running when the dozer is running, period. If you get into the cab, you should be able to see and hear the 10ths of hours clicking by while it is just running. The hour meter logs hours that the engine is running for servicing purposes, to log the cat when it's moving, he'd need an odometer! If he fires up the dozer at 8:00 am and shuts it down at 4:00 pm, he's going to log eight hours whether he even got it it or not.
Not real sure what this operator would be referring to otherwise.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you are paying the dollars for the hire, so you need to tackle the operator as to how he works out the hourly rate that you will be charged, a machine that big would most likely be charged on a daily rate.

Surely you would have asked for a quote before work started.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Tell him you want to see the hr meter now and after he sits running the engine for an hr. If it has changed....FIRE HIM!
And if he refuses, politely tell him his services are not needed.
Then.....FIRE HIM!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The hour meter is engine hours, runs with the engine operating, and is used to determine service intervals on the Cat. The guy is a con, bag him!


----------



## James k (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for replies. They deducted 30 minutes per day for warm up/cool down. So the time spent idling wasn't charged. The Operator did a good job even though he stopped a lot to Text. But then the last day he went at it double time. I feel like I got a good deal anyway. There aren't many choices for companies in Hawaii that are experts in ripping and grading Lava. I know the family anyway and the Boss said he's going to roll it, no charge.


----------

